# atomic hatchet



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Atomic's number one seller worldwide! Top pros and picky shop employees like it because it’s tough and rides well in any situation from rails, to park and everywhere else imaginable. The 2.5 degree bevel minimizes hang-ups on rails and allows a brief moment for recovery on not so perfect landings. There’s a reason the competition has tried to copy it, but compare the cheat sheets and you’ll soon realize there’s only one Hatchet!

* All Mountain / Freestyle
* D4 Construction: provides four dimensions of structural fiber to optimize edge power across the entire sidecut - another reason why Atomic was rated one of Transworld’s 10 best.
* Twin-Prog sidecut: the power to hold an aggressive edge going switch or forward. Uses a smaller radius in the tip and tail, with a larger radius in the mid section. This allows you to maintain speed between hits, and rail turns. This is the sidecut that helped win Transworld’s Good Wood Award.
* Wood Core: Truth 1: Tip to tail poplar wood core.
* 2.5-degree park bevel. Forgiving on rails, still holds edge on ice
* Base: Sintered 7200 diecut. The hardest, most durable base available



145-149-153-156-159-162 for sizes

PS I have a 159 for sale.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...ent/10602-brand-new-atomic-hatchet-159-a.html


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

\m/ if i find the 162 in the shop ill get it. the 2009 looks better that urs man.. and i an in lebanon the middle east so am defintely not gonna buy urs =p itll cost 200 $ shipment alone


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

blasphemy said:


> \m/ if i find the 162 in the shop ill get it. the 2009 looks better that urs man.. and i an in lebanon the middle east so am defintely not gonna buy urs =p itll cost 200 $ shipment alone


thats true, good luck


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks anyways =) , so its not a low end board? with a lowend board price?


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

blasphemy said:


> thanks anyways =) , so its not a low end board? with a lowend board price?


Thats what I gather, I hear people saying they are/were taking a loss to get their name out there. I dont know if its true or not. I havn't ridden it this year but Im either returning or selling that white board and bought this years wide board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

ive been shredding down runs going faster then i ever thought ide ride and the hatchet is a beast. but honestly it weighs alot for me and I dont like doing much freestyle things on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

The Atomic Hatchet is one of the boards with the best bang for the buck from what I hear, great starting all-mountain board.

Not to thread jack, what are a couple of choices one step up from the Hatchet? K2 Darkstar, Rome Agent?


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been riding mine, and it's fantastic for beginners. the only fault i have in it is that it sucks more on Ice because of the 2.5 bevel. But otherwise, it has perfect flex for me, perfect stiffness, it's like 3 times lighter than any rental board I ever rode. it's extremely hard to catch an edge in. I couldn't be happier with a board than i am with this one.


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

am gonna check it tomorow , if its light am getting it


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know if i'd call the agent a step up, from when i was researching I would say they were about equal in quality. I think rome just has a better name recognition. The agent was my 2nd choice, but i couldn't find any in my size I wanted. With the hatchet i found 1 in my size, so they're both very popular.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

snowjeeper said:


> I don't know if i'd call the agent a step up, from when i was researching I would say they were about equal in quality. I think rome just has a better name recognition. The agent was my 2nd choice, but i couldn't find any in my size I wanted. With the hatchet i found 1 in my size, so they're both very popular.


Well there is a price difference between the Hatchet and the Agent, like ~$200? But deals can slash prices down, like maybe $150? What would you consider a step up then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Love my hatchet! This is my first season and it feels like a great board to learn on, way better than any rental i ever used.


----------

